# Why U Wear A Helmet!!!!!!!



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

.,m.m


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jebus fawking Christ that is uber uber gross.......


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

dude i seriously almost threw up when i saw this. ugh. i'm like shuddering. way too graphic. but, yeah. all the bmx kids who refuse to wear helmets need to see this. Me, you'll basically never see me doing any kind of aggressive riding without one.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

He looks embarassed


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

. . . . .


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the warning! wow that's a bad one!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

maybe I could be a doctor.....that doesn't even bother me.

How did he do it exactly- must be hard dirt. 
Good luck to him.

And while we are on the topic of gross stuff, 
here is why you watch where your fingers go while you work on brakes.....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ouch... hope he'll turn out ok...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

ew sick gross.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> here is why you watch where your fingers go while you work on brakes.....


That happened to me once, I didn't really feel it though its just kinda warm.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

hey feanaro. for some reason the guy in the pic looks somewhat familiar. and i will agree helmets should always be worn. my good friend who i ride with all the time has a scar that will bring most to their knees. basically from one ear to the other right across the top of his dome where literally his face was peeled down. but glad your buddy is at least up and about you know.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

dam that gnarly


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

deng ! thats horrible, i hope he's okay.. 

i ride hard with regular helmet but after seing this pic im gonna get me a fullface right away..


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

it looks like a halloween mask...

on the positive side, he is now one of the few people that have seen their own skull


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

thats pretty crazy, post some "after" pics when you get some


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

That is nuts! Defiantly show us some after pics. That pic alone may have ended my helmet-less days.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice makeup...where's the dirt


----------



## NortheastHucker (Jan 16, 2008)

*That makes me want to put a helmet on right now*

And I am sitting at my desk


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bet he won't make that mistake again... dumbass.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

So did his head take all the impact? Or did he brake other things? He's lucky he didn't crack his freakin' head open.

And I hope he's ok, so he can keep that picture in his wallet and explain to kids without helmets what can happen.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

damn...


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

feanaro said:


> no, that is just the weight of his scalp making wrinkles in his forehead


Oh gawd......I wouldn't even have noticed that unless you pointed it out. Great....thanks. Your explanation just makes it that much worse! 

Ugh....i'm feeling nauseous....and I can usually stomach these kinda things.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Reminds me of another thread that has been around here from a few years back:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

i like that his buds are taking pics instead of taking taking him to the ER. haha. seriously, that pic needs to be used as an example at every bike shop. i would have passed out.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

On the bright side, we rarely get a death on our boards. Mainly just severe head injuries, broken legs, and major stitches.

If you hop over to the BARF website (BayAreaRidersForum) they get what seems to be weekly postings of severed limbs, brain damage, and death. And it's always some bafoon who has like 3 kids and a new wife at home.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Heeeeey,,, a flip top head. Like in the old Reach Toothbrush commertials......


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh my!! That is the sickest thing I've seen in a long time. I wear my helmet ALL the time!!!!! And I will REALLY make sure to wear it now.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

ha ha ha that is f-king crazy. I would recommend to wear a helmet next time, but it looks like he may need a recommendation for Rogaine.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow Christian...that sucks,....healing vibes to him


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP. He's gonna have some gnarly scars!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow...Im ordering a full face next week. that is way to gnarly for me to imagine happening to my dome!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm worried about his girlie too. Is she going to be ok? Did this require surgery?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

damn thats gnarly, are you going to start wearing a helmet now christian?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

so am I the only person that's gonna call that FAKE? Seriously, I won't believe until I see a shaved head with stitches. 

looks like an extra from a bad zombie movie...........


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

ouuuuccchhh!

when I was in Medic school, I was interning at the local ER... Guy did basically the same thing painting his ceiling... forgot to turn the ceiling fan off and almost needed the hair club for men...


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

that pic was taken just before they walked into the ER. he was feeling ok and wanted a momento pic. i have not talked to him yet, but will update with news and pics when ava


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Really, everyone is now worried about being scalped during a bike ride?

You've now added that to the list of things you're REALLY worried about?

really?


george


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope he's doing OK after that. I ALWAYS wear a lid, I also tell my 4 and 3 yr old kids " No Helmet no ride" they remember that always. When i took my rig into my daughters school to talk about bikes, i spent most of it saying how to ride safe and be safe on a bike . My daughter pipes up " No helmet no ride".( ironically a few months later i am in a sling post surgery after a dislocated shoulder, but thats another story ) at the end of the chat they put their hands up and said, I don't have a helmet. I think saving your brains and head is way more cool than not wearing a lid and scalping yourself!

No Lid no ride is the best caption to accompany that shot in my view and is a Mantra i am happy my kids understand!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

>.< ouch THAT is sketchy man that musta fuuuuuucking sucked. damn and i just ate.... wheres my helmet....

but this is the reason i have two helmets.


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

No offense, but that looks kind of fake. You better post up some after pics of that.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, To All You A Ss Holes Talking Shi T. . . . . . . . I Posted This To Try And Educate My Fellow Riders! No So You Can Call My Friend An Idiot And Say That It Is Fake. Like Mother Always Said, "if You Dont Have Anything Nice To Say, Dont Say Anything At All" So To All You Shi T Talkers; Next Time You Have A Bad Crash Post Some Pics So I Can Laugh At You! - Hey "fast Eddy" Go F**k Yourself!!!!!!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmmm, a peeled grape. Very tasty.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

travis138 said:


> No offense, but that looks kind of fake. You better post up some after pics of that.


Offense taken dip sh!t. I was there when he crashed. I drove him to the ER, and I took the pic right before he walked in.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

This happened the last time I wasn't wearing a helmet and crashed.









i did my own plastic surgery and now have this, which isn't too bad considering the hole was bigger around than a red bull can.









Sorry your bro crashed man....hopefully the surgery leaves him with minimal scars and he is OK.

Mine was pretty bad, hard impact at about 25mph into a solid object. I almost died.


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

That was bad... The worst was knowing that it was actually real unlike when seeing movies and stuff.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

when i saw that pic i grabbed my full face and rocked back and forth on my chair mumbling incoherently, i dont wear a helmet when riding to the shop or around my neighbourhood, i may start after seeing that pic though,

however theres one thing about it that doesnt add up, there isnt a spec of dust or dirt on him, doesnt anyone find that strange? when i eat it my clothes are literally covered in dirt, and yet his jersey, in fact every part of him looks spotless,

you say he was dirt jumping, wheres the dirt? or did he crash somewhere else? im not saying the pic is faked, i just need to know why hes not dirty


----------



## yannick (Feb 6, 2008)

you are a A H S H O L E


----------



## Doc (Feb 9, 2004)

Yikes. 

I can't even imagine.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

savagemann said:


> This happened the last time I wasn't wearing a helmet and crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locustfist (Sep 23, 2007)

i just puked a little in my mouth


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got a question. You guys are so offended and upset by peoples remarks about this being fake and such. WHERE WAS YOUR F-ING CONCERN FOR YOUR FRIEND WHEN HE WAS RIDING WITHOUT A HELMET?!?!?!?! All was well and good until he f-ed himself up and now you want to get all upset over peoples lack of compassion. 
Let me guess....you're going to come back with some tired bullsh*t excuse about "We can't MAKE him wear a helmet." "It's his choice to ride without one.." Blah blah blah.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

damn whats with all the noobs *****ing at eachother? its just teh interweb guys...

and gdurt, you know, you _cant_ make someone wear a helmet. you can tell them to, but they still dont _have_ to. you saying "wear a helmet" doesn't instantly force a helmet onto their head... noob.


----------



## Meatballs (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe this thread has lasted this long without a moderator attaching a warning to the title!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Why, what is wrong with it?



Meatballs said:


> I can't believe this thread has lasted this long without a moderator attaching a warning to the title!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

i still want to know why hes spotless clean if he crashed on a dirt jump, a skate park id understand, trying to ride under a closing garage door and misjudging id understand also, a dirt jump though?


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

Helmet its most important things to wear,i prefer full face!!


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Any information about the original picture? I'm taking a guess and saying that it's not from biking.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

"Hello Clarise!"


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Daaaaw, holy mother of god!!! Yeeeeeah, I didn't need that to know to wear a helmet but damn if it isn't a fine illustration!

You can't force your freinds to wear a helmet, but you can show them that picture and see what happens!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Feanaro......how did his surgery go man? Hope all is well.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

feanaro said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


yup i am call this a "high probabaly fake".

1. not enough blood, especially if its been a while since the accident.
2. no swelling also? a hit that hard even with a sharp instrument will have some swelling.
3. no dirt? was it on the street. no gravel from the street?

i have hurt myself many many times and have seen many others hurt. i have never seen such a clean wound of that size.

i appreciate the no helmet post anyways. we need riders to wear gear when they ride. i see none or too light of safety equiptment these days.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

dude even im kind fo sick of all the claims to fake now. i have seen many busted dome and limbs and as many should know that when you get opened up like that with adrenaline then mixed with the shock of impact. sometimes you barely bleed. your body is trying to put the blood to the more vital parts of your body in those moments. if you look at the pic you can see where it looks like a good amoutn of blood ran across his head towards his left eye. im guessing the scalp wasnt flapped over like that the whole time.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

bigEhit said:


> dude even im kind fo sick of all the claims to fake now. QUOTE]
> 
> Bwaaaahahahahahhahahah!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

OilcanRacer said:


> bigEhit said:
> 
> 
> > dude even im kind fo sick of all the claims to fake now. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

If his scalp was ripped open, the blood vessels would have snapped back, sealing themselves back up. You do not need blunt force trauma or a cut to do this, just friction. I know a man who experienced a degloving of his whole arm when he fell and his elbow hit a rock, the skin just got shocked clean off, not much blood.


----------



## eBikeStop (Apr 4, 2008)

just WOW!

wear one or??????? well it looks like you know what happens...

Life is short, enjoy the ride!


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

006_007 said:


> Reminds me of another thread that has been around here from a few years back:
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


 What is sticking out of his head?


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

dr


recycle127 said:


> What is sticking out of his head?


Drainage tube to let pus, blood, & fluid drip out, preventing accumulation underneath which is another risk for infection. The stuff that comes out does not look or smell pretty.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

OilcanRacer said:


> yup i am call this a "high probabaly fake".
> 
> 1. not enough blood, especially if its been a while since the accident.
> 2. no swelling also? a hit that hard even with a sharp instrument will have some swelling.
> ...


idk dude, look in the background, that looks like a hospital to me. Plus, why would you fake something like this.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Uh... what happened faenaro? Somebody threaten the ban-hammer or something?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

where did the pic go???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gdurt said:


> I've got a question. You guys are so offended and upset by peoples remarks about this being fake and such. WHERE WAS YOUR F-ING CONCERN FOR YOUR FRIEND WHEN HE WAS RIDING WITHOUT A HELMET?!?!?!?! All was well and good until he f-ed himself up and now you want to get all upset over peoples lack of compassion.
> Let me guess....you're going to come back with some tired bullsh*t excuse about "We can't MAKE him wear a helmet." "It's his choice to ride without one.." Blah blah blah.


usually people don't think it will happen to them....then this happens and they post about it....if it gets one person to start riding with a helmet then it would be worth the posting kinda "scared straitish"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

OilcanRacer said:


> yup i am call this a "high probabaly fake".
> 
> 1. not enough blood, especially if its been a while since the accident.
> 2. no swelling also? a hit that hard even with a sharp instrument will have some swelling.
> ...


wasn't even a bad crash......but it is true picture


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

6milliondollarman said:


> dr
> 
> Drainage tube to let pus, blood, & fluid drip out, preventing accumulation underneath which is another risk for infection. The stuff that comes out does not look or smell pretty.


very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

the picture-fake or real- should remind to wear helmets unless you wanna look like that

thats the point of this thread-not real or fake bla bla bla

wear a helmet, be happy, and fullfaces look pretty sick anyways


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> the picture-fake or real- should remind to wear helmets unless you wanna look like that
> 
> thats the point of this thread-not real or fake bla bla bla
> 
> wear a helmet, be happy, and fullfaces look pretty sick anyways


I can asure you it is real


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

Somebody needs to post that "this thread is worthless w/o pics" .gif

Regardless, this type of thread is always great evidence in support of Darwin's Theories.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The pic is still here, just not at the top.



OilcanRacer said:


> yup i am call this a "high probabaly fake".
> 
> 1. not enough blood, especially if its been a while since the accident.
> 2. no swelling also? a hit that hard even with a sharp instrument will have some swelling.
> ...


----------

